# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Elita 5

## Albo

Elita 5 eshte i vetmi grup shqiptar te cilin une e degjoj shpesh dhe nuk me merzitet, plus kane nje repertor te pasur dhe kane arritur nje popullaritet te kenaqshem ne rradhet e shqiptareve. Eshte i vetmi grup qe ja vlen te degjosh te gjitha kenget, dhe lirikat e ketyre kengeve do te postohen ne kete teme.

----------


## Albo

*Dashuria e parë*

Ishte një mbrëmje kur ne mbetëm vetëm,
ti afër meje si asnjëherë më parë,
prej atëherë gjithçka unë për ty ndjeva,
prita momentin ne të jemi bashkë ...
Dëshiroj që ta kuptosh, se për ty unë kam nevojë,
tani bashkë që u takuam, nuk de se çka të ttregoj,
dua të zgjohem bashkë me ty. Kur mëngjesi të agojë,
ëndrrën time të përflakur bashkë ta përjetojmë ...

Ti veç pret, asgjë nuk flet,
shpirtin ta rrëmben stuhia,
të rrjedh loti, të rrjedh gjaku, 
veç njëherë shkon vajzëria! ...

----------


## Albo

Hmmmm yeah yeah yeahhhhhhhhh

Cfare mendon moj ti vogelushe
pa ty jeta s'do te ishte
jo shemti e mrekullueshme
enderr kaq e paarritshme
gabohesh nese shpreson
se ti nga jeta di
kesaj kohe te ndyre
qe e vrasim te dy

DASHURIA 
ESHTE DICKA TJETER
NJE ENDERR
SA BOTA E VJETER

MOs kujto se une Vogelushe
ate dite kur ti te mos jesh
do te heq dore une nga jeta
dhe te shtrihem e te vdes

Ne genjejme veten
lozim perkohesisht
kurse jeta me ne
luan vazhdimisht.

DASHURIA 
ESHTE DICKA TJETER
NJE ENDERR
SA BOTA E VJETER

----------


## Albo

A nuk është kështu
Sypërgjumur çdo mëngjes,
nga shtëpitë nxënësit dalin,
dy  tre libra nçantë prej zori,
se sdurohet profesori.
Fillon ora nis muhabeti,
dita shkon pa pikë lezeti,
pastaj vjen pushimi i gjatë,
si tja bëjmë, e kem një hall...

Bëjmë plane,
si ta gënjejmë profesorin, 
si të ikim sot ne prej mësimit,
se smund të durojmë,
dot nuk e kuptojmë, 
kohën humbim e asgjë sfitojmë.

Se koha është veç për aventurë,
se u lodhëm duke mësuar
një histori që ishte dikur,
majë hundës na janë grumbulluar,
këshillat dhe morali i kotë, 
me heronjtë e imponuar!?...

Bie zilja nxënësit dalin,
grupe  grupe duke qeshur
gjithë problemet i harrojnë,
nisen të pushtojnë qytetin.

Kështu ditët rresht kalojnë,
gjeneratat zëvendësohen,
por njësoj ne do tkëndojmë,
se problemet nuk ndryshojnë.

----------


## Albo

Këndojnë për ty 
Se je ëngjëll
Mendojnë se je
Qenia më e ëmbël.
Pse të pëlqen
Të përkulet bota,
kur ti nuk vlen
as sa fjalët e kota.

Si Merlin Monro
Të duket ty vetvetja
Merlin Monro
Ooo ...
Merlin Monro
Je larg nga e vërteta
Merlin Monro
Ooo ...

Mos krahaso
Yll vetveten,
nu je princeshë
por je shtrigë e vjetër.

Vajzat si ty,
aspak si dua
si therrë në sy
janë ato për mua.

----------


## Albo

Gënjen historia
Gjithmonë veç gënjen,
Romeon e Xhulietën
Heronj kur i nxjerr...
Romeo kur vdiq,
Xhulieta svrau veten,
por u nis gjithë qejf
që ta gjejë një tjetër...

Koha është teatër,
njerëzit janë aktorë,
Zoti cakton rolet,
dreqi regjisorë...

Më në fund jam lodhur
Nga kjo botë e vjetër,
ku përveç gënjeshtrës,
asgjë nuk ka tjetër.

Vetëm errësira,
botën e sundon,
kush mendon ndryshe,
veten e mashtron!...

----------


## Albo

Sajzezo o mos sajzezo,!
O si na e dogje mahallën, o!
Nuk e dogja se jam delije, o!
E dogji qe qaj djalë me alltije, o! 

Nuk e dogja unë se jam qibare, o!
E dogji qe qaj djali me cigare, o!

Sajzezo o moj si flutur, o!
Hajde ma jep fjalën moj e bukur,o!

Fjalën sun ta jap djalo, fjalën sun ta jap,
Jam shumë e re djalo, prit të rritem pak!

----------


## Albo

Kotë rrugëve ecën
Nuk e di ku shkonë
E tillë është jeta 
Një iluzion.
Ju që sot jetën
Lehtë e ëndrroni
Mendohuni mirë
Kur të dashuroni.

Dëgjon muzikë me ëndje
Gjaku të valon
E takon një vajzë 
Dhe e dashuron. 

Dhe kur dashurinë
Ta gjejsh e kërkon
Ti kot mos u lodh
Është iluzion.

Ja pra gjithçka
Në këtë jetë 
Është thjeshtë
Një iluzion

Kalon shumë kohë
Kur ti kupton
Se vajza ty
Të tradhëton.

Me ëndrra të bukura
Shpresat i gjallon
Por krejt kot i ke
Është iluzion.

----------


## Albo

Nëpër kafene
Dot ë gjejsh pa frikë
Çaj e tym duhani
Dhe boll politikë.
Jemi bërë të gjithë 
mjeshtër të fjalimit
do ti nxjerrim veshët
jashtë përdorimit.

Me fjalë ne gjejmë 
Zgjidhje ideale
Çështjen do ta bëjmë
Internacionale.

Fol, fol vetëm fol
Të gjithë bërtasin 
Askush sd¨gjon.

Nga ankthet e rëmë
Po vdesim ngadalë
Gjithçka që na duhet
Është shndërruar në fjalë

Jemi bërë të gjithë 
mjeshtër të fjalimit
do ti nxjerrim veshët
jashtë përdorimit.

----------


## Albo

Ne mes nates erdhe
enderrat mi prishe ti
per mua ishe e vdekur
e humbur ne gjithesi.

Me ler te qete te lutem
gjumin ti mos ma prish
qelqi njehere thyhet
nuk ngjitet serisht.

Degjoje pikellimin
qe shpirtin ma copeton
qe bie bashke me shiun
syte mi mjegullon

(Refreni)
Ti s'vjen
koha eshte ndaluar
une qaj per ty
le te qajne per ne

Ne qiellin e harruar
ku rrije, me nuk rri
kujtimi yt i zbehur
tretet neper shi.

(Refreni)

*Nje nga kenget me te preferuara!

----------


## Albo

Nese sonte ndihesh vetem
dhe ke frike te shohesh endrra
shuaj driten ndize zemren
do te me gjesh mua brenda

(Refreni)
Dhe lindi kenga dashurine
qe kurre per ty s'do kete mbarim
kjo kenge perjete
ngelet kujtim

Me ty asgje nuk do te ndroj
le te me falin boten mua
cdo vajze tjeter qe e takoj
ben me teper te te dua.

(Refreni)

----------


## Albo

Ne vendtakimin tone
te pres si gjithmone
por ti me the
mos me prit atje

Perseri te pres
i jap vetes shprese
pasi jam copetuar
jemi per tu takuar

(Refreni)
E di se do te vish
e di se s'mund te rrish
e di se gabon
pse ashtu mendon.

Kaloi kohe e gjate 
u be ora nate
tani eshte vone
s'erdhe si gjithmone

Mendoj i vetmuar
ndoshta je penduar
me tutje po pres
i jap vetes shprese

(Refreni)


*** Kenga me muziken me te goditur !

----------


## Albo

C'me shikon ashtu
si ndonje skifter
qe zogjet e vegjel
nen kthetra i mer

Je teper xheloze
per te qene e mire
pra me ler te qete
kur jam duke pire
kur jam duke pire.

(Refreni)
Ti s'mund ta pushtosh 
as vete zemren time
si konkuistadori)
ameriken latine,
ta kam vjedh zemren
une ty me revole
pasi shpesh me thua
se jammmmmmmmmm
AL KAPONE !

Me dukesh si bleta
qe me ushqen me mjalte
e pastaj me djeg
me ferken e zjarrte

Keshillat e mia
vashe mos i harro
prandaj korrigjohu
e mos me zemero.

(Refreni)

----------


## Albo

Dua Të Vdesë

Dua të vdesë
gjersa jam i ri,
ndoshta kur do të dëgjosh
do të qashë dhe ti!
Ndoshta kur do të dëgjosh
do të qashë dhe ti!

(Ref)
Por dije se kam vdekë
dhe zemra mu bë hi
dhe s'mendoj më për ty.


Ndoshta do t'gëzohesh
se nga unë do t'lirohesh
Ndoshta do të qashë 
se nga unë do të ndahesh
Ndoshta do të qashë
se nga unë do të ndahesh.

(Ref)

----------


## Albo

Nora

Mos më pyet tlutëm
Shoku im i shtrenjtë
Qmë ka ndodhur mua
Smund ta marrë me mend

Dje në shitore 
Me tha nëna vetë 
Mos u zvarris kot 
Por më le të qetë.

(Ref)

Ah ty të marrtë 
Djalli mori Nora
Zemrën time tzjarrtë
E shkrive si bora.

Sdi çka të bëjë
Shoku im i shtrenjtë
Nora lozonjaren 
Mi ka marrun ment (mendët)

Më në fund vendosa
Këngë ti këndojë
Duke pasur shpresë
Se do të më dashurojë.

(Ref.)

----------


## Albo

E di se ku të dhembë

Hej!

Për mua kur mendon
Ti vetën e mashtron.
Mashtron!

Se nuk jam lodhur
Që veq për qejf e dëshiroj.

Vetëm për vete
Për askënd tjetër
Ti sjeton. Sjeton!
Kthehu të lutëm
Kjo lojë ku përfundon.

(Ref)
Spo mendon të më largohesh
Tmë afrohesh ske guxim.
Unë e di se ku të dhembë
Mirë e di se qfarë të mundon
Dije mirë se për veq meje 
Ska doktorr që të shëron.

Pa ty sdi ç çbëjë
I vrasim ëndërrat. Endërrat!

Gjumi kur më vjen
Me vjen duke kënduar
Por nëse dashuria të bënë
Te çmendësh. Çmendësh!
Prej kohë këtë 
Ti se kupton.

(Ref.)

----------


## Albo

Dëgjo këngën që këndoj *

Rri ndritare shiqoj hënën
Pesimist në agoni
Kujtoj ty dhe besën tënde
Që u deshtëm me zili.

(Ref.)
Dëgjo këngën që këndoj
Me pasion dhe lankoli
Të gjithë shoqet do të thuan;
Qas i ndarjes vashë je ti.


Rri ndritare i vetmuar
Nita ty unë të kujtojë
Pesimist unë kam qëlluar
Fatin tim unë e mallkoj.

(Ref.)

----------


## Albo

muzike

Ne kitar teli i keputur
ndali kengen me te bukur
por se ndali 
shiun ne ket' qytet 

ku je buza e paputhur
dashuria ime e humbur
ne mes te rruges 
un po lagem vet

I harruar
si nje leter e djegur
ne ket' rruge
pa adres' kam mbetur
e urrej shiun
kur bie
se nje here ma fiku
nje zjarr,nje zjarr dashurie
i urrej lotet e mi
e pse ngjajne me shiun
qe me ndau nga ti

dashuria ish dikur
dhe tani si pa kuptu' ??
qe askund nuk e shoh me un
i harruar 
si nje leter e djegur
ne ket' rrug'
pa adrese kam mbetur
e urrej
shiun kur bie 
se nje here ma fiku
nje zjarr,nje zjarr dashurie
i urrej,lotet e mi
e pse ngjajne me shiun 

muzike

Urrej shiun kur bie
se nje here ma fiku
nje zjarr,nje zjarr dashurie
i urrej lotet e mi
e pse ngjan me shiun
qe me ndau nga ty

Ti ndoshta ishe nje rrufe
qe erdhe shpejt
dhe kur shkove
nuk e dita as e di
por kengen edhe shpresen 
i le ti t'enden (derdhen) neper shi


P.S Qe te hysh brenda ne nje shtepi duhet ne fillim te trokasesh tek dera dhe te mikpritesh nga te zoterit, por qe te marresh vesh c'fare ndodh brenda mjaftojne dritaret (ose fjalet)  (sa me shume ndryshe se kaq ??)
I like it, I like it not. Either way, enjoy it.

----------


## Albo

Shenim :breshka: jo kenge eshte e pavdekshme dhe u rekomandohet ta degjojne te gjithe ata qe dikur kane qene vertet te dashuruar. Nuk u rekomandohet atyre qe nuk jane "djegur" nga dashuria ose qe nuk dine cfare eshte dashuria.


*Simfonia e detit*

Mjegullohen ngadale
kujtimet e mia
dal prane detit
dhe me mbyt vetmia
me kitare ne duar
bej dy tri fjale
me kaltrine e detit
du per tu c'mall.

Qaj prane detit
mbi ate breg
deti e hap zemren
edhe ai flet:

Refreni
"shihe ti o mik 
kete zemer time
edhe une i kam
po ato mjerime"

Po s'u be e imja
ajo s'u be kurre
zemra here ngrin
e here digjet furre
Asgje s'ka mbetur 
me ne jeten time
vec dashurise se humbur
dhe ato kujtime.



P.S Mos u genje nga shtepia e madhe. Ajo kenaq syrin por jo zemren

----------


## Albo

Me kot ti kerkon meshiren
dhe pse vishesh me te bardha
shpirti im noton shkretetiren
nuk je prap ajo e para.

Tash vjen edhe ti me lutesh
kerkon falje hic pa turp
nuk e di ku merr guximin
qe serrisht kthehesh tek une

Refreni
Se ti e vrave dashurine
edhe shkove pas nje horri
paqe midis nesh nuk mund te vesh ti
as ushtaret e UMPROFOR-it.

Se ti ndjenjat e tua i nxorre
mall pavlere ne treg te zi
dashuria humb kuptimin
kur ben zemra llogari.

Jo jo nuk po ti dua
lotet e rene ti shoh ne sy
se ka vajza plot Tetova
e nuk mbahet vec me ty.

Refreni
...

----------

